# List of Your Grooming Supplies



## Celeigh

I have:

A slicker brush
Tearless shampoo (I'm not particular to a brand, but I do open the bottle and smell it. I hate dog shampoo that smells medicinal. Magic Coat is the most recent brand I bought) 
Ear cleaner
Blunted scissors for trimming hair on the bottoms of their feet (without poking them) or cutting out a mat I can't work out
Nail cutters (but in all honesty I am too chicken to use them)
A Furminator
A three headed toothbrush and dog toothpaste

Non-pet store items:

Baby wipes for between bath cleanups
Square cotton pads for cleaning ears
Hair dryer (if it's not warm enough outside to really get them dry)


----------



## Thor's Mom

Aloe and oatmeal dog shampoo
Comb
Curry brush - good for tummy and ears.
Rake - large
Ear clear - ear wipes
Towels


----------



## bizzy

For a golden I would recomend a medium sized slicker brush and a metal comb. An undercoat rake can be helpful if she is really thick. For nail clippers I recomend the kind that looks like a pair of pliers rather than the gulitine kind you have to slide the nail inside. For trimming the feet and stuff I would use craft scissors the "pet" ones don't work.


----------



## Pointgold

Hoo boy, here goes (looking in my tack box from memory, as it is in the kennel. ) I'm likely forgetting something, but these are my faithful go-to's:

Kool-Dry Dryer (and a ChallengAir - Kool-Dry goes with to shows)
Isle of Dogs products: 
Royal Jelly Shampoo, Evening Primrose Oil Spray, Root Lifter, Straightener
Traleigh Ultra-Fix
Grand Champion Spray/Aqua Net Spray
Jardin Ultra-Self Rinse Spray
Jardin Ultra Final Finish Spray
Geib Buttercut 46 tooth thinners (shorties)
Geib 46 tooth thinners (long)
Ninja 46 tooth thinners
Short Straights, long straights, long curves (scissors - Geib and Gator)
Large Mason Pearson brush
Jr. Mason Pearson brush
Large oval pin brush
Large oblong pin brush
#1 All-Systems small slicker
Belgium Grey hound comb (med/fine combo)
Ultra-fine flea comb (used as a stripper)
Asst'd Mars strippers (course to fine)
Mars Coat King
Horse shaver "whisker flickers"
Millers Forge plier-type nail trimmers
Kwik-stop
Dremel tool
Spray bottles (my fave is the Double Pumper)
Listerine
Tooth scaler
Moisture Magnet Towels


----------



## MayasMommy

Awesome! Thanks guys!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Pointgold said:


> Hoo boy, here goes (looking in my tack box from memory, as it is in the kennel. ) I'm likely forgetting something, but these are my faithful go-to's:
> 
> Kool-Dry Dryer (and a ChallengAir - Kool-Dry goes with to shows)
> Isle of Dogs products:
> Royal Jelly Shampoo, Evening Primrose Oil Spray, Root Lifter, Straightener
> Traleigh Ultra-Fix
> Grand Champion Spray/Aqua Net Spray
> Jardin Ultra-Self Rinse Spray
> Jardin Ultra Final Finish Spray
> Geib Buttercut 46 tooth thinners (shorties)
> Geib 46 tooth thinners (long)
> Ninja 46 tooth thinners
> Short Straights, long straights, long curves (scissors - Geib and Gator)
> Large Mason Pearson brush
> Jr. Mason Pearson brush
> Large oval pin brush
> Large oblong pin brush
> #1 All-Systems small slicker
> Belgium Grey hound comb (med/fine combo)
> Ultra-fine flea comb (used as a stripper)
> Asst'd Mars strippers (course to fine)
> Mars Coat King
> Horse shaver "whisker flickers"
> Millers Forge plier-type nail trimmers
> Kwik-stop
> Dremel tool
> Spray bottles (my fave is the Double Pumper)
> Listerine
> Tooth scaler
> Moisture Magnet Towels


Holy Shmoly!! That is one heck of a thorough list! Why do you use a spray bottle? I use it because I can't stand the static cling, but I'm wondering if there is another real reason! 

We used to use Grand Champion spray on our horses during show season. I loved the smooth silky feel of their coat afterwards. They were so slick, we had to readjust the saddles more frequently and forget about riding bareback! I think I'll get a can for Sunny to make her even silkier! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ardeagold

Oh...mine is just like PG's list except:

Circuiteer II Dryer
Shaper Hair Spray
Various types of mousse
Five different vareties of "colored" shampoos (one for white, one for black, one for gold)
Four different types of "regular" shampoo (oatmeal, puppy, medicated, etc)
No Rinse Shampoo (for emergencies)
Several different conditioners
Chris Christensen Ice on Ice (I'd die without it)
44/20 Thinning shears
44 Thinning shears
1 short, 1 7" straight, 1 7" curved sheers (Japanese steel)
Miller's Forge Nail Clippers
Dremmel
Two Greyhound Combs
One Chris Christensen Comb
Two oval pin brushes
One Slicker Brush
One Mars Coat King...18" Double Wide
One Dematting Tool
One Shedding Rake
Listerine
Quik Stop Powder
Antiseptic Baby Wipes
Two sets of Clippers......with numerous blades and combs (not for showdogs or Goldens...for Newfs in summer)
Spray Bottles with mixtures pre-mixed of Listerine and Water and Ice and Ice
PAM Cooking Spray
Cowboy Magic 
Anti-fungal Powder and Spray (for between toes during wet times)
Gold Bond Powder
Zymox Ear Cleaner (with and without cortisone)
Towels (microfiber)
Cotton Pads/Balls
Drool Cloths (Newfs)
And more...............................


----------



## Ash

Ardeagold said:


> Oh...mine is just like PG's list except:
> Cowboy Magic


Mine is kinds like yours and PG's. I LOVE Cowboy Magic products if they made a fragrance I would wear it. Smells sooooo good.


----------



## MayasMommy

Holy crap, those are thorough lists! Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Ardeagold said:


> Oh...mine is just like PG's list except:
> 
> Circuiteer II Dryer
> Shaper Hair Spray
> Various types of mousse
> Five different vareties of "colored" shampoos (one for white, one for black, one for gold)
> Four different types of "regular" shampoo (oatmeal, puppy, medicated, etc)
> No Rinse Shampoo (for emergencies)
> Several different conditioners
> Chris Christensen Ice on Ice (I'd die without it)
> 44/20 Thinning shears
> 44 Thinning shears
> 1 short, 1 7" straight, 1 7" curved sheers (Japanese steel)
> Miller's Forge Nail Clippers
> Dremmel
> Two Greyhound Combs
> One Chris Christensen Comb
> Two oval pin brushes
> One Slicker Brush
> One Mars Coat King...18" Double Wide
> One Dematting Tool
> One Shedding Rake
> Listerine
> Quik Stop Powder
> Antiseptic Baby Wipes
> Two sets of Clippers......with numerous blades and combs (not for showdogs or Goldens...for Newfs in summer)
> Spray Bottles with mixtures pre-mixed of Listerine and Water and Ice and Ice
> PAM Cooking Spray
> Cowboy Magic
> Anti-fungal Powder and Spray (for between toes during wet times)
> Gold Bond Powder
> Zymox Ear Cleaner (with and without cortisone)
> Towels (microfiber)
> Cotton Pads/Balls
> Drool Cloths (Newfs)
> And more...............................


I'm curious what Ice on Ice is, and Cowboy Magic, and what the PAM spray is for, and what the water bottles with Listerine, etc. are for...

I use a spray bottle to keep static down, but what are other reasons?


----------



## Pointgold

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm curious what Ice on Ice is, and Cowboy Magic, and what the PAM spray is for, and what the water bottles with Listerine, etc. are for...
> 
> I use a spray bottle to keep static down, but what are other reasons?


 
I have Ice on Ice, but do not use it. I am totally enamored with the Isle of Dogs products...

I have an assortment of spray bottles. My Double Mist Bottle is my new cannot live without tool. It delivers a spray both on the squeeze and on the release. I use it to wet down dogs before blowing them out at shows. It cuts my time in half. I use distilled water. I have other spray bottle with various "lotions and potions" as Gini used to say. One is diluted Listerine (Listerine has a bazillion uses). Another is my Jardine Self Rinse. Yet another is Crown Royal Bodifier.


----------



## Ardeagold

I only use the Ice on Ice on the feathers and the areas that a prone to matting. 

I use it on ALL Goldens and Newfs in the house. About once a week, in fact. When they go out and play, in the pond, specifically, and the feathers get wet.....when they sit down (even after drying off somewhat), those feathers will get tangled and mat without the Ice on Ice. With it.....not a single mat, ever. Yes, we'll still get a tiny tangle here and there, but it can be combed out with two swipes of the comb.

It only takes a spray or two.....work through with fingers, then comb and dry.

Listerine and water sprayed on the coat while drying it helps it to "poof".

Cowboy Magic is silicone based and gets out tangles that are "set in", and briars, etc. Be very careful tho.....spill it, and you can slip and hurt yourself!! It's SLICK!

PAM cooking spray does the same thing.

Hairspray - Sebastian Shaper ZeroG. Light fluffy "zero gravity". It's a dry, finishing spray, and it helps with keeping the fluff (and no static). Great stuff. I use it myself...have for years! :lol:


----------



## Pointgold

*For the cost of shipping and handling...*

I have a wonderful tack box. It is aluminum, and has a top opening lid, in the lie is a lead bar, and two sections on either side of a middle section with a lid (perfect for scissors and strippers).
There are two doors in the front, each door as two shelves, and both bottom sides are large enough for lots of bottles and cans.

It's old, but still in good condition. I finally broke down and ordered a new D-Flite. I needed the bigger box, because showing more than just Goldens I find I need more, and a larger variety, of products and equipment.

So, I was thinking that if anyone might be in need, I could send it "free to a good home" if someone wanted to pay the costs of shipping/handling, which I would happily find out before hand and let you know. Defiance Metal tells me that they are quite backed up on their orders so it COULD be the beginning of April before they ship my new one. *BTW they have discontinued the line ... no more D-Flite tack boxes. I apparently made my order 3 days before they stopped taking anymore. Some retailers may still have them in stock for a while, but I saved a LOT by ordering direct...

I can also send a pick of the trusty (NOT rusty) old box.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I don't groom Lucky except for a bit of clipping around the paws and brush and shedding comb. I did do the unthinkable and cut Lucky's bloomers off when he had a rare but very horrible bout of diarrea that coated that whole area...


----------



## Sunny Delight

Pointgold said:


> I have Ice on Ice, but do not use it. I am totally enamored with the Isle of Dogs products...
> 
> I have an assortment of spray bottles. My Double Mist Bottle is my new cannot live without tool. It delivers a spray both on the squeeze and on the release. I use it to wet down dogs before blowing them out at shows. It cuts my time in half. I use distilled water. I have other spray bottle with various "lotions and potions" as Gini used to say. One is diluted Listerine (Listerine has a bazillion uses). Another is my Jardine Self Rinse. Yet another is Crown Royal Bodifier.


Ahhhhh..... so the spraying if for wetting down before a show blow dry. That's how I use it on my boys before school (showers at night), but we skip the blow dry part.:uhoh: Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Ardeagold said:


> I only use the Ice on Ice on the feathers and the areas that a prone to matting.
> 
> I use it on ALL Goldens and Newfs in the house. About once a week, in fact. When they go out and play, in the pond, specifically, and the feathers get wet.....when they sit down (even after drying off somewhat), those feathers will get tangled and mat without the Ice on Ice. With it.....not a single mat, ever. Yes, we'll still get a tiny tangle here and there, but it can be combed out with two swipes of the comb.
> 
> It only takes a spray or two.....work through with fingers, then comb and dry.
> 
> Listerine and water sprayed on the coat while drying it helps it to "poof".
> 
> Cowboy Magic is silicone based and gets out tangles that are "set in", and briars, etc. Be very careful tho.....spill it, and you can slip and hurt yourself!! It's SLICK!
> 
> PAM cooking spray does the same thing.
> 
> Hairspray - Sebastian Shaper ZeroG. Light fluffy "zero gravity". It's a dry, finishing spray, and it helps with keeping the fluff (and no static). Great stuff. I use it myself...have for years! :lol:


So THAT's one of the uses of Listerine!  The Cowboy Magic sounds like the Grand Champion we used to use on our horses. They sure did get slippery! Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Pointgold

Sunny Delight said:


> Ahhhhh..... so the spraying if for wetting down before a show blow dry. That's how I use it on my boys before school (showers at night), but we skip the blow dry part.:uhoh: Thanks!


Yep. I also have a mister attachment for my Kool-Dry. It'll wet them to the skin, fast. But I always forget that I have it and don't pack it. :doh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Can you use Cowboy Magic on a dog...because I have some...from showing horses!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Pointgold said:


> Yep. I also have a mister attachment for my Kool-Dry. It'll wet them to the skin, fast. But I always forget that I have it and don't pack it. :doh:


I had to read that a few times, because I read it as "mister" as in "Mr. Attachment," either that or you have an attachment made especially for my dog, Mister! I have a "Mister attachment" too; it's attached to my bed every night and likes to cuddle!


----------



## Pointgold

Sunny Delight said:


> I had to read that a few times, because I read it as "mister" as in "Mr. Attachment," either that or you have an attachment made especially for my dog, Mister! I have a "Mister attachment" too; it's attached to my bed every night and likes to cuddle!


 
That's funny. I think that from now on I will never forget to pack Mr. Attachment when I go to the shows


----------



## Gwen

I also pack wet towels for doggies. They're thick and very useful for quick wipes (especially after a messy butt!:doh or for a quick cleanup on the feet. I actually leave a pack in the vehicle at all times for our use as well - they're better than "Wet ones" for babies! The best ones I've found are from the dollar store!

Just a question: What else do you use the Listerine for other than poofing the coat? I can see spraying it in the mouth to freshen it (even you own) but what else?


----------



## Pointgold

Gwen said:


> I also pack wet towels for doggies. They're thick and very useful for quick wipes (especially after a messy butt!:doh or for a quick cleanup on the feet. I actually leave a pack in the vehicle at all times for our use as well - they're better than "Wet ones" for babies! The best ones I've found are from the dollar store!
> 
> Just a question: What else do you use the Listerine for other than poofing the coat? I can see spraying it in the mouth to freshen it (even you own) but what else?


 
Listerine, for: dandruff, "scurf", scrapes/cuts, cleaning ears, hot spots (before lightly dusting with Gold Bond), fungus between the toes - great stuff. Note: use the AMBER colored, not "minty fresh blue" - that has lots' of sugar and gets sticky  Also, I use store brand, whcih is less expensive than Listerine brand.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Bathtub, towel, brush, nail clippers.... that's about it! Oh yeah, and some sort of dog shampoo.... 



...he's just naturally good lookin'....must get it from wifey!


----------



## Ardeagold

One more use for Listerine. On a Newf, their chest often gets wet.....from drool or from being in the water (ours is the water issue). Spray it down with Listerine/water and blow dry. It helps to kill bacteria, which can cause hotspots and it gets rid of the "mildew" smell that is caused by constantly wet chest. 

Yep....Newf chests can get mildewy smelling.


----------



## Nanika

Pointgold said:


> I have a wonderful tack box. It is aluminum, and has a top opening lid, in the lie is a lead bar, and two sections on either side of a middle section with a lid (perfect for scissors and strippers).
> There are two doors in the front, each door as two shelves, and both bottom sides are large enough for lots of bottles and cans.
> 
> It's old, but still in good condition. I finally broke down and ordered a new D-Flite. I needed the bigger box, because showing more than just Goldens I find I need more, and a larger variety, of products and equipment.
> 
> So, I was thinking that if anyone might be in need, I could send it "free to a good home" if someone wanted to pay the costs of shipping/handling, which I would happily find out before hand and let you know. Defiance Metal tells me that they are quite backed up on their orders so it COULD be the beginning of April before they ship my new one. *BTW they have discontinued the line ... no more D-Flite tack boxes. I apparently made my order 3 days before they stopped taking anymore. Some retailers may still have them in stock for a while, but I saved a LOT by ordering direct...
> 
> I can also send a pick of the trusty (NOT rusty) old box.


Hi Pointgold
I am wondering if your tack box has found a new home...I would love to have it if it is still available. We have recently entered the world of dog shows and the old rubbermaid that I used to cart my stuff around was not the best. Please let me know if you still have it. thanks so much.
Laura


----------



## Amanda

*Dog dryer*

I want to start bathing my five golden boys in the winter, My husband got me hydrosurge Rapid bath for X-mas , has anyone use this ? Also I need to purchase a dog dryer could I get some suggestion. I do not show, but I want something that isnt real loud, quick at drying and constructed well enough to withstand the wear and tear of grooming the boys ever couple of months in the winter. I really do not want to spend over 300.00


----------



## Romeo1

Ardeagold said:


> Shaper Hair Spray
> .


Made by Sebastian, right? That's my hairspray and it's the best! 

Easy to brush out and doesn't leave that feeling of glue on your hair.


----------



## MillysMom

Pointgold said:


> I have a wonderful tack box. It is aluminum, and has a top opening lid, in the lie is a lead bar, and two sections on either side of a middle section with a lid (perfect for scissors and strippers).
> There are two doors in the front, each door as two shelves, and both bottom sides are large enough for lots of bottles and cans.
> 
> It's old, but still in good condition. I finally broke down and ordered a new D-Flite. I needed the bigger box, because showing more than just Goldens I find I need more, and a larger variety, of products and equipment.
> 
> So, I was thinking that if anyone might be in need, I could send it "free to a good home" if someone wanted to pay the costs of shipping/handling, which I would happily find out before hand and let you know. Defiance Metal tells me that they are quite backed up on their orders so it COULD be the beginning of April before they ship my new one. *BTW they have discontinued the line ... no more D-Flite tack boxes. I apparently made my order 3 days before they stopped taking anymore. Some retailers may still have them in stock for a while, but I saved a LOT by ordering direct...
> 
> I can also send a pick of the trusty (NOT rusty) old box.


I know this is a very old thread, and apologize for bumping it. I tried to PM you but got an error message. If your tack box hasn't found a home, and shipping isn't TOO outrageous I'd be interested in it.


----------



## K9 Passion

*OUR GROOMING SUPPLIES:*
*Solid Gold Super Sen Gelle Shampoo* (for Goldie)
*Solid Gold Jojoba Oil Conditioner *(for Goldie)
*DermaPet SebS Shampoo* (for Aspen)
*DermaPet MalAcetic Otic Ear Cleaner*
*DermaPet DentAcetic Tooth Gel*
Metal comb
Wire brush
Furminator
Small round-tipped grooming scissors
Nail Dremel


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Undercoat rake, slicker brush.


----------



## Judi

MillysMom said:


> I know this is a very old thread, and apologize for bumping it. I tried to PM you but got an error message. If your tack box hasn't found a home, and shipping isn't TOO outrageous I'd be interested in it.


So what if this is a very old Thread!
I doubt that everyone has seen it and it's a very good refresher course!
It is not outdated with information!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Metro Airforce dryer
Several combs
A few brushes- I use combs more but I have brushes
Scissors
Thinning shears
Nail clippers
Rubber mat for the tub so they don't slip
Shampoo
In some cases, conditioner
Clippers- though I only use these on rescues with bad hot spots or similar, or MAYBE on the belly of my Goldens in summer, so when they lay on the tile they get maximum cooling effect  Sometimes I'll shave out the inside of the ear on a foster with bad ears

Not sure if this counts as grooming, to me it's more medical...

Tooth scaler
Dog tooth brush
Dog tooth paste
Ear cleaner
Cotton balls
Q tips

I don't show mine, but I do groom them very nicely- I can't stand to see a Golden with the tail dragging the ground and toe fuzz sticking out.


----------



## Bender

For around the house, a greyhound comb, nail clippers, pin brush and tearless shampoo. Household products of course as needed for emergencies outside of what's in the first aid kits.

At work we have everything since we do grooming, so in most cases I just take them to work to do everything. The only thing I haven't seen mentioned is a body suit - does anyone else use them for getting the coat to dry flat?

Lana


----------



## Debles

Does anyone know of a video (like Joanne's ear trimming video) than shows how to trim/thin the back leg feathers?
Selka's have gotten SO thick and are almost matted. I have had to pull the hair apart with my fingers today because he wouldn't let me brush him very long. It got this way in just a few days. 
I need to thin his feathers alot!!! help!


----------



## xoerika620xo

this is a really good informing thread. bumping it up so others can see. I found this on a search since i'll be buying chester a lot of new things this month.


----------



## vleffingwell

I like this thread - going to get listerine for poofing!!


----------



## Tuco

Here is my arsenal

-JW pin brush gripsoft
-JW soft slicker gripsoft 
-Q hard slicker
-Oster undercoat rake (it's a miracle, better than the furminator)
-Oster nail grinder
- Q bright shampoo
-Q conditioner
-plier style nail clippers
-dilution bottle
-Q deshedding comb
-Oster turbo clipper
-arm with loop that holds them stand still
-JW dematting rake
-JW rubber brush
- boar bristle brush


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Oh yea and the Dyson groom and the pet dryer 2


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## B&K

I see many mention the Oster rake, but i see they have more then 1 to choose from. Which one are you using?


----------



## Tuco

B&K said:


> I see many mention the Oster rake, but i see they have more then 1 to choose from. Which one are you using?


It's the stainless steel 18 blade one, they are amazing and don't strip the topcoat or over strip the undercoat like the furminator 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## B&K

thank you, just ordered one


----------



## Burd

Slicker brush
Puppy shampoo
Towel
Blow dryer
Comb
(Fine tooth comb coming soon)
Thinning scissors
Regular scissors
Nail clipper and file
Rubbing alcohol as ear cleaner (vet's orders)


----------



## Roushbabe

This is a very informative thread - subscribed for future purchases!!


----------



## JayBen

Home made grooming table
Table Works grooming arm/ loop
CC wooden pin brush
CC 16mm T-brush
CC fine/coarse comb
Oster rake (haven't used it yet)
Geib Gator straight shears
Roseline 46T thinners (on the way)
Dremel grinder (on the way)
#1 All-systems shampoo
CC Ice on Ice
Pantene Pro-V


----------



## darcylee

Saving for reference in the future.


----------



## Reese9

I hope this is everything:

*Earthbath shampoo & conditioner in one (mango tango smell)
*Earthbath ear wipes
*Malaket ear flush
*Kong Zoom Groom (works wonders for scrubbing while bathing)
*Nail trimmers (not sure of the brand, they were from petco)
*Sheers
*toothbrush (again unsure of brand, any pet store or vet sells them)
*Safari self cleaning slicker brush
*Virbac CET toothpaste (poultry flavor)
*I give her foot baths on occasion using a small portion povidone iodine with water.
*Betagen spray (in case of hot spots or infections)
*Kwik stop (in case you cut the nails too short)
*Pet Head poof! (deodorizing spray)


----------



## goldlover68

You should consider a 'booster bath'....makes bathing, drying, and grooming a breeze! This is the brand name, do a web search for suppliers and availability. I just got one, and are they great! Corse, we have 3 Golden's....


----------



## Jamm

Currently:

2 slickers
fine comb
flat head scissors 
'de mating' brush
earth dog oatmeal shampoo
numerous towels

soon to buy:
Booster bath
blow dryer
thinning shears


----------

